# Che cos'è la verità ...



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2010)

*Che cos'è la verità ...*

... secondo Pasolini.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rev9OWLKQsE


----------



## Mari' (2 Aprile 2010)

Possso solo :umile:.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... secondo Pasolini.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rev9OWLKQsE


E ti ringrazio anche qui! 
Mi hai dato una dritta da 100, molti!
Mai più per il resto dei miei giorni, farò trapelare agli altri se credo o meno, a quanto mi dicono, mai più. Ho provato sulla mia pelle che significa, far trapelare quel mio tipico atteggiamento di "diffidare". 

Ma come faccio a capire se quello che "sento" dentro è vero o meno?

Sai, ho sempre dato per scontato, ( pregiudizio mio) che le persona mentono, mentono, mentono perfino a sè stesse...

Ho altresi verificato che siamo bravissimi a raccontarcela

E che...
La colpa è sempre degli altri...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti ringrazio anche qui!
> Mi hai dato una dritta da 100, molti!
> Mai più per il resto dei miei giorni, farò trapelare agli altri se credo o meno, a quanto mi dicono, mai più. Ho provato sulla mia pelle che significa, far trapelare quel mio tipico atteggiamento di "diffidare".
> 
> ...


de nada conte... perfino dici? Io direi soprattutto a se stesse. 
Se non mentissimo a noi stessi, non mentiremmo praticamente mai nemmeno agli altri.
Tutte le menzogne hanno una radice in comune: le cazzate che siamo soliti raccontarci... per non vedere. E come dici tu, siamo bravissimi a raccontarcele. Ci crediamo davvero!
Però come dice l'immenso Totò... se ci ascoltassimo dentro, in silenzio... e non avessimo poi la pretesa di parlare e razionalizzare... chissà.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> de nada conte... perfino dici? Io direi soprattutto a se stesse.
> Se non mentissimo a noi stessi, non mentiremmo praticamente mai nemmeno agli altri.
> Tutte le menzogne hanno una radice in comune: le cazzate che siamo soliti raccontarci... per non vedere. E come dici tu, siamo bravissimi a raccontarcele. Ci crediamo davvero!
> Però come dice l'immenso Totò... se ci ascoltassimo dentro, in silenzio... e non avessimo poi la pretesa di parlare e razionalizzare... *chissà*.


Gia' chissa...

Posso conservare i miei dubbi anche su quello o vi secca?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' chissa...
> 
> Posso conservare i miei dubbi anche su quello o vi secca?:carneval:


 Ci mancherebbe, i dubbi vanno sempre conservati! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, i dubbi vanno sempre conservati! :carneval:


Beh AUT AUT
O il dubbio o la disperazione, a voi la scelta.

E che dire delle persone che si sentono amate, solo nella misura in cui gli altri riescono a vedere il mondo dal loro punto di vista.
Facilissimo comprarle: " Le si dice, eh si, hai sempre ragione tu!".
E sono ignare di quel che si compie alle loro spalle.

Quante volte mi son trovato come con il mago di Oz?
Molte...

Dietro all'immenso catafalco di cazzate, c'era un povero vecchio col megafono...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh AUT AUT
> O il dubbio o la disperazione, a voi la scelta.
> 
> E che dire delle persone che si sentono amate, solo nella misura in cui gli altri riescono a vedere il mondo dal loro punto di vista.
> ...


 Occhio, a volte l'apparenza inganna :up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio, a volte l'apparenza inganna :up:


Certo! Per questo, per quanto destabilizzante possa essere, io ho imparato a diffidare sistematicamente. Ho imparato che le persone, se messe in certe condizioni, possono, veramente vedere gli asini volare. E magari perfino ti chiedono: " Ehi ma perchè gli asini volano?".

Poi non sopporto la verità supportata dalle giustificazioni: inaccettabile. 

Mi piace da matti andare a verificare le cose, da matti.

Mi ami? Ok...
Prova a dimostrarmelo con i fatti.
Allora io ti crederò.

Se i fatti dicono, non ti amo.
Come faccio a crederti? Sarei scemo.

Ma se proprio insisti, faccio "finta" di crederti.
Che mi costa?

Invece sprechiamo montagne di energie inutili per dimostrare le nostre verità.

Non ne vale mai la pena.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo! Per questo, per quanto destabilizzante possa essere, io ho imparato a diffidare sistematicamente. Ho imparato che le persone, se messe in certe condizioni, possono, veramente vedere gli asini volare. E magari perfino ti chiedono: " Ehi ma perchè gli asini volano?".
> 
> Poi non sopporto la verità supportata dalle giustificazioni: inaccettabile.
> 
> ...


Quoto! Le parole stanno a zero, se non son seguite dall'azione. Guarda i preti... parlano di carità, povertà, umiltà, temperanza...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto! Le parole stanno a zero, se non son seguite dall'azione. Guarda i preti... parlano di carità, povertà, umiltà, temperanza...


E passano la vita a puntare il dito sul travone che abbiamo nell'occhio.
Quando tu fai notare loro la pagliuzza, ti senti rispondere, eh la machiesa è casta e meretrix.

Appunto, allora io ti dico, che lo spirito è debole e la carne molto inferma, spece quando son in astinenza, basta un niente...e pecco volentieri...con una donna, appunto, casta e meretrix.


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo! Per questo, per quanto destabilizzante possa essere, io ho imparato a diffidare sistematicamente. Ho imparato che le persone, se messe in certe condizioni, possono, veramente vedere gli asini volare. E magari perfino ti chiedono: " Ehi ma perchè gli asini volano?".
> 
> Poi non sopporto la verità supportata dalle giustificazioni: inaccettabile.
> 
> ...


dimentichi la fede?
il vero amore non ha bisogno di prove. ama perché ama. crede perché crede.
tutto il resto è solo "umano".
se non ti basta citofona a giobbe.:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

conoscete la storiella del funambolo?
in un paese di poche anime, separato dal resto del mondo da una profonda forra su un fiume e collegato all'altra sponda solo da una fune a cui vengono legati viveri e merci varie per essere scambiate,
un giorno, attraverso impervi sentieri, arriva in paese un funambolo che attira subito l'attenzione di tutti camminando senza paura alcuna sulla fune da una sponda all'altra ed è tutto un uhaaaa che cosa incredibile, che meraviglia, ma come fa, come mai non ha PAURA di cadere.
un ragazzo si avvicina al funambolo e gli chiede come fa a non avere paura e il funambolo gli risponde: se vuoi, prendi la tua carriola e io ti trasporto dall'altra parte.

voi cosa avreste risposto?


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E passano la vita a puntare il dito sul travone che abbiamo nell'occhio.
> Quando tu fai notare loro la pagliuzza, ti senti rispondere, eh la machiesa è casta e meretrix.
> 
> Appunto, allora io ti dico, che lo spirito è debole e la carne molto inferma, spece quando son in astinenza, basta un niente...*e pecco volentieri*...con una donna, appunto, casta e meretrix.


Ok conte, ma tutti noi pecchiamo volentieri...  :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> conoscete la storiella del funambolo?
> in un paese di poche anime, separato dal resto del mondo da una profonda forra su un fiume e collegato all'altra sponda solo da una fune a cui vengono legati viveri e merci varie per essere scambiate,
> un giorno, attraverso impervi sentieri, arriva in paese un funambolo che attira subito l'attenzione di tutti camminando senza paura alcuna sulla fune da una sponda all'altra ed è tutto un uhaaaa che cosa incredibile, che meraviglia, ma come fa, come mai non ha PAURA di cadere.
> un ragazzo si avvicina al funambolo e gli chiede come fa a non avere paura e il funambolo gli risponde: se vuoi, prendi la tua carriola e io ti trasporto dall'altra parte.
> ...


 No.
Perché allora avrebbe avuto qualcosa da perdere e avrebbe avuto paura.


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Perché allora avrebbe avuto qualcosa da perdere e avrebbe avuto paura.


il funambolo non ha paura.. nemmeno di trasportare il ragazzo sulla carriola.
la domanda era: se voi foste nel ragazzo sulla carriola ci salireste?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il funambolo non ha paura.. nemmeno di trasportare il ragazzo sulla carriola.
> la domanda era: se voi foste nel ragazzo sulla carriola ci salireste?


 No, perché non mi fiderei del funambolo.
Però non riesco a fare un ragionamento teorico perché ho aura del vuoto.


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

*O t*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, perché non mi fiderei del funambolo.
> Però non riesco a fare un ragionamento teorico perché ho aura del vuoto.


Persa ho una curiosita': Come fai ad apparire "Persa/Ritrovata 					   è offline" mentre invece sei connessa e rispondi nei 3d?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

No. Considerei il funambolo un incosciente. Puo' stare l'equilibrio da solo, non vuol dire che ci riesca con un'altra persona, veramente incosciente a fare una simile proposta perche' potrebbe trovare uno piu' incosciente di lui che dica si.
Queste non sono prove di coraggio: il coraggioso salva se neccessario ma non mette in situazioni di pericolo per dimostrare che non ha paura.
Secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ho una curiosita': Come fai ad apparire "Persa/Ritrovata                      è offline" mentre invece sei connessa e rispondi nei 3d?


 E' la modalità nascosta.
Dato che faccio altro sia al pc, sia per casa, non mi va di comparire on line.


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la modalità nascosta.
> Dato che faccio altro sia al pc, sia per casa, non mi va di comparire on line.



IDEM ... e dove sta il tastino magico?


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

poi vi dirò cosa ha risposto il ragazzo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> conoscete la storiella del funambolo?
> in un paese di poche anime, separato dal resto del mondo da una profonda forra su un fiume e collegato all'altra sponda solo da una fune a cui vengono legati viveri e merci varie per essere scambiate,
> un giorno, attraverso impervi sentieri, arriva in paese un funambolo che attira subito l'attenzione di tutti camminando senza paura alcuna sulla fune da una sponda all'altra ed è tutto un uhaaaa che cosa incredibile, che meraviglia, ma come fa, come mai non ha PAURA di cadere.
> un ragazzo si avvicina al funambolo e gli chiede come fa a non avere paura e il funambolo gli risponde: se vuoi, prendi la tua carriola e io ti trasporto dall'altra parte.
> ...


di trasportarmi la carriola e basta... io mi facevo il fiume a nuoto


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> di trasportarmi la carriola e basta... io mi facevo il fiume a nuoto


Ma anche "tocca zacca stradoni!" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> IDEM ... e dove sta il tastino magico?


 Tra le opzioni utente.


----------



## ranatan (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> conoscete la storiella del funambolo?
> in un paese di poche anime, separato dal resto del mondo da una profonda forra su un fiume e collegato all'altra sponda solo da una fune a cui vengono legati viveri e merci varie per essere scambiate,
> un giorno, attraverso impervi sentieri, arriva in paese un funambolo che attira subito l'attenzione di tutti camminando senza paura alcuna sulla fune da una sponda all'altra ed è tutto un uhaaaa che cosa incredibile, che meraviglia, ma come fa, come mai non ha PAURA di cadere.
> un ragazzo si avvicina al funambolo e gli chiede come fa a non avere paura e il funambolo gli risponde: se vuoi, prendi la tua carriola e io ti trasporto dall'altra parte.
> ...


 
Da lui non mi farei trasportare perchè non mi fiderei.
Però gli chiederei di insegnarmi a stare in equilibrio sulla fune, in modo tale da potere attraversare il fiume da sola.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

Pero' cos'ha risposto il ragazzo?:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche "tocca zacca stradoni!" :rotfl::rotfl:


 eh no conviene approfittare... mica posso trasportarmela a nuoto la carriola :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra le opzioni utente.



 l'ho fatto, ma leggo che io risulto "invisibile" mentre a te dice "offline"


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' cos'ha risposto il ragazzo?:racchia:


il ragazzo ha risposto se io mi fido sulla carriola ci salgo.


ma chi è che può dire di fidarsi davvero, ciecamente, senza calcoli, senza PAURA di un altro essere umano?


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> l'ho fatto, ma leggo che io risulto "invisibile" mentre a te dice "offline"


guarda che dice offline anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che dice offline anche a te.


:sonar: io leggo invisibile


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :sonar: io leggo invisibile


no, no.. io leggo proprio offline.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *il ragazzo ha risposto se io mi fido sulla carriola ci salgo.*
> 
> 
> ma chi è che può dire di fidarsi davvero, ciecamente, senza calcoli, senza PAURA di un altro essere umano?


 Si ok, ma poi alla fine ci è salito o no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dimentichi la fede?
> il vero amore non ha bisogno di prove. ama perché ama. crede perché crede.
> tutto il resto è solo "umano".
> se non ti basta citofona a giobbe.:mrgreen:


Ma infatti, anche se mi appari come una stronza, per me sei la migliore persona della terra, perchè ti amo.
Ma sei anche una stronza, capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il ragazzo ha risposto se io mi fido sulla carriola ci salgo.
> 
> 
> ma chi è che può dire di fidarsi davvero, ciecamente, senza calcoli, senza PAURA di un altro essere umano?


Infatti si ha bisogno di conferme...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2010)

ma  io non salirei comunque su una carriola...
magari una portantina drappeggiata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> l'ho fatto, ma leggo che io risulto "invisibile" mentre a te dice "offline"


 Anch'io a me appaio invisibile e tu off line! :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il ragazzo ha risposto se io mi fido sulla carriola ci salgo.
> 
> 
> ma chi è che può dire di fidarsi davvero, ciecamente, senza calcoli, senza PAURA di un altro essere umano?


Io mi fidavo...
Ma sono capace di fidarmi ancora (non della stessa persona ).

Però fidarsi fisicamente è diverso e difficile. I miei figli si fidano di me, ma non si fidano che possa tenerli in braccio, ora... :mrgreen:

Hai mai fatto gli esercizi di psicomotricità sulla fiducia? Bisogna farsi accompagnare bendati o lasciarsi andare all'indietro ...sulla fidiucia che gli altri non ti faranno cadere. I bambini ci riescono benissimo (anche perché più che fiduciosi non hanno consapevolezza dei limiti altrui ..insomma incoscienti) ma da adulti è difficilissimo. Se riesci è una sensazione fantastica.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi fidavo...
> Ma sono capace di fidarmi ancora (non della stessa persona ).
> 
> Però fidarsi fisicamente è diverso e difficile. I miei figli si fidano di me, ma non si fidano che possa tenerli in braccio, ora... :mrgreen:
> ...


 ... si, poi ti svegli in traumatologia :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma  io non salirei comunque su una carriola...
> magari una portantina drappeggiata


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Esiga anche una rossa possibilmente di seta


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... si, poi ti svegli in traumatologia :carneval:


E' arrivato il romanticone


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi fidavo...
> Ma sono capace di fidarmi ancora (non della stessa persona ).
> 
> Però fidarsi fisicamente è diverso e difficile. I miei figli si fidano di me, ma non si fidano che possa tenerli in braccio, ora... :mrgreen:
> ...



Dipende da chi sta dietro, almeno per me con due o tre persone ci riuscirei... altrimenti ci sta che mi risvegli per terra e con un coltello nella schiena!


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' arrivato il romanticone


 Forse sono troppo realista, ma mi fiderei poco... escludendo genitori e fratelli, forse con un paio di persone... e tutte rigorosamente di sesso maschile :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse sono troppo realista, ma mi fiderei poco... escludendo genitori e fratelli, forse con un paio di persone... *e tutte rigorosamente di sesso maschile *:carneval:


Cosa vorresti dire?:voodoo:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti dire?:voodoo:


lo smile dice tutto :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lo smile dice tutto :carneval:



Vieni, vieni che ti reggo io...


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vieni, vieni che ti reggo io...


 ecco, come immaginavo... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ecco, come immaginavo... :carneval:


Tengo a precisare che i miei coltelli sono molto migliori... nel caso fosse la qualita' del coltello a farti desistere


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che i miei coltelli sono molto migliori... nel caso fosse la qualita' del coltello a farti desistere


 Beh se proprio devo essere accoltellato, la qualità della lama è fondamentale :carneval:
Altrimenti sarebbe come spararsi con una 22... con una sfiga media invece di ammazzarti ti ritrovi come un vegetale. Una bella 44 magnum dell'ispettore Callaghan invece, e via la testa:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh se proprio devo essere accoltellato, la qualità della lama è fondamentale :carneval:
> Altrimenti sarebbe come spararsi con una 22... con una sfiga media invece di ammazzarti ti ritrovi come un vegetale. Una bella 44 magnum dell'ispettore Callaghan invece, e via la testa:rotfl:


Sono felice che tu riesca ad apprezzare certe cose


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono felice che tu riesca ad apprezzare certe cose


 ero certo di non deluderti :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ero certo di non deluderti :carneval:



Va bene ma clicca e fai una donazione:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene ma clicca e fai una donazione:carneval:


 clicco dove e dono cosa?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> clicco dove e dono cosa?:carneval:


:racchia:miiiii


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :racchia:miiiii


 landesina:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> landesina:


 moltimodi olandesino ...non ce la posso fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il ragazzo ha risposto se io mi fido sulla carriola ci salgo.
> 
> 
> ma chi è che può dire di fidarsi davvero, ciecamente, senza calcoli, senza PAURA di un altro essere umano?


Lo può fare solo un incosciente.
Vediamo, le esperienze pesano.
Ecco perchè una vera fiducia, a casa mia esige un superamento di prove.
Non si può andare così a spada tratta, incoscienti, e certi, che l'altro ci amerà sempre e comunque, di fatto non va affatto così.
Per questo da fiducioso mi sono fatto diffidente.
Io salgo sulla carriola, ok, ma solo con la fune alla vita.
Se mi getti giù, o cadi, io mi salvo comunque.

Fidarsi per me è una cosa molto complessa che funziona così:
Sono lì e percepisco, percepisco, in un dato momento e in una data situazione, da come ti comporti, che hai intenzione di fare qualcosa di nascosto da me, qualcosa che non hai piacere che io sappia, o che non puoi o vuoi condividere con me.
Ecco per me la fiducia è proprio chiudere gli occhi, far finta di non aver avuto quella percezione.

Poi il tempo passa e tu senti il bisogno di dirmi cosa hai fatto in quella data situazione. E lo fai.
A quel punto per me fiducia, è starti ad ascoltare, ma non dirti che non credo a ciò che tu mi stai raccontando, per non darti l'impressione che io metto sistematicamente in discussione tutto quanto mi viene detto.
Non capisco perchè hai bisogno di giustificarti, ma mi fido che tu abbia le tue buone ragioni, a fare certe cose, che io non capisco nè comprendo.

Io mi fido sai di te.
Ma ti conosco.
So perfettamente che se vuoi, puoi tradirmi.
So cosa sei e chi sei.
Se vuoi non ti ci vuole molto per chiamare un tuo amico e fartelo a mia insaputa.
Ma so che se non vuoi, o non ti interessa, non lo farai.
A prescindere da me.

Io mi fido di te.
Ma so che sei debole, limitata, umana, anche tu in preda a certi istinti, a certe insicurezze, a certi bisogni.

Minare la fiducia di una donna nei nostri confronti, è un gioco da ragazzi.
Voi donne avete una componente così irrazionale e istintiva, che è da brivido.

Di fatto, chi ti dice, fidati...
é il primo a tradirti.

Ogni albero dà solo i suoi frutti.

Cosa è la fede in amore?
Farti credere, che per quanto male tu possa farmi, io non ti abbandonerò?
é darti la consapevolezza che dato che tu sei tu, a te è concesso di trattarmi male e non ricevere da me una ritorsione?

Proprio questo inganno della fiducia totale, fa si che ci si abbandoni e ci si autoconvinca, tanto non mi lascerà mai.

Mica detto.
Anzi.
Chi ti dice, non ti lascerò mai, ha le valige nel cassetto.

Chi si fida, non ha bisogno di dirti, mi fido: si fida e basta.


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo può fare solo un incosciente.
> Vediamo, le esperienze pesano.
> Ecco perchè una vera fiducia, a casa mia esige un superamento di prove.
> Non si può andare così a spada tratta, incoscienti, e certi, che l'altro ci amerà sempre e comunque, di fatto non va affatto così.
> ...


Conteeee... chi si fida sulla carriola ci sale.
tutto il resto è più che umano, visto che ci hanno educato alla paura più che alla fiducia.
la risposta di quel ragazzo serve proprio a questo, cioè a capire i limiti che abbiamo e perché li abbiamo.


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

*lorenzo cherubini*

forse fa male eppure mi va 
di stare collegato 
di vivere di un fiato 
di stendermi sopra al burrone 
di guardare giù 
la vertigine non è 
paura di cadere 
ma voglia di volare 

mi fido di te 
io mi fido di te 
ehi mi fido di te 
cosa sei disposto a perdere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse fa male eppure mi va
> di stare collegato
> di vivere di un fiato
> di stendermi sopra al burrone
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi fidavo...
> Ma sono capace di fidarmi ancora (non della stessa persona ).
> 
> Però fidarsi fisicamente è diverso e difficile. I miei figli si fidano di me, ma non si fidano che possa tenerli in braccio, ora... :mrgreen:
> ...


E' uno dei test finali che si fanno nell'analisi transazionale...con un  certo percorso è più facile riuscirci..:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' uno dei test finali che si fanno nell'analisi transazionale...con un certo percorso è più facile riuscirci..:up:


 Per me dipende molto da chi è dietro ..io fatico a tener su chiunque... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

